# Huskee 27 ton Log splitter



## aussieblake (Jul 2, 2008)

I just got off the phone with TSC and found out that all of the 27 ton Huskee Log Splitters with the Honda engine have been pulled for being defective. It has something to do with the engine, the manager would not elaborate any further, but he did say TSC corporate sent out a very lengthy email instructing them to not sell the stock on hand. I was calling to verify they had the 22 ton instock (which they do not) and was told the above information.

aussieblake


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 2, 2008)

Well thats good to hear its not the 22 ton as well. My 22 ton has the Briggs and Stratton engine on it. Why dont you see if they can rain check you a 22 ton and order it for you?


----------



## fossil (Jul 2, 2008)

I got the Yard Machines (MTD) 25-ton with a B & S engine at Home Depot.  It's more splitter than I really need, but it was available in the store during the "off season", so I towed it home.  Perfectly happy with it so far.  Rick


----------



## aussieblake (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been told one can be ordered with the use of  the coupon I purchased from EBay prior to the coupon expiring. Now my delima is this, order the HF 20 ton with the Subuaru Robin (6HP) for about $800 (the manager said he would let me use a 15% off coupon), or order the 22 ton Huskee? I realize that some assembly is required for the HF plus the cost of Hydro fluid. But I am still undecided, I tend over think my purchases, just ask the wife about the wood burning stove purchase.

Any thoughts on the HF splitter? They seem to get decent reviews. 

aussieblake


----------



## fossil (Jul 2, 2008)

I pulled my splitter home, filled the gas tank, gave it two pulls and away it went.  Hydraulic system was filled & bled, ready to go...that's gotta be worth something, especially when you check the manual and see just how much hydraulic fluid is in that system.  Good luck, whichever way you choose to go.  Rick


----------



## brownie (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been using the HF 24 ton splitter for 3 years and love it. It has the 9 HP Robin engine and it is the best engine I have ever had. You don't need to run it wide open ,just off idle. I have ran about 65 cords through it , and not one problem. It does have a small hdro.oil leak but no big deal. Hands down I would buy this splitter again. I am in the process of installing a toung and jack stand.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Jul 2, 2008)

Friend of mine and I borrowed an MTD 25 ton. Thing that sold us on that model as a possible future purchase was the bolt on log cradles on either side of the main beam. Just rolled the logs off the bed of the pickup right onto the cradle and split away. Really saved our backs.


----------



## aussieblake (Jul 2, 2008)

How much more gas would a the HF 30 ton splitter use compared to the HF 24 ton splitter? They both have the same engine, one does have a 16 gpm pump and he other a 11 gpm pump. Would it require a faster idle? Or just increased throttle under heavy load? I am not ruling out the Huskee, in fact I like the built in cradle. Just trying to keep my options open.

One more thing what is the Hydro fluid capacity on the HF models? Their website says 4.5 gallons, the manual you can download says 2.5 gallons. Since Speeco changed the capacity on their splittlers what is the current capacity for the 22 ton model?

aussieblake


----------



## brownie (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not sure the 30 ton would use any more gas. The thing I liked about the 24 ton splitter is on top of the cylinder it has 2 braces that holds the the cylinder not 1 like the others. I have a good friend that splits with me and he has the 22 ton spliter from tractor supply. We have had both splitters side by side working many times. I think he has a 6 hp BS on his and he runs his wide open. He uses more gas than I do even if I have 3 hp more. The one thing I don't like about his, is my daughter was helping us split wood. I was sawing and her and my friend were splitting . They were splitting a very stringy piece and each were pulling on a side. He touched the handle to finish the piece and she got her finger pinched between the wedge and the slide rail. That pinch  took off the tip of her finger. I don't like how the wedge rides inside  the rail, I like mine it rides on top. 
 Now don't jump me about my daughter helping, She was 19 years old and has been around equipment all her life. She had her damn finger in the wrong place at the wrong time .


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 3, 2008)

aussieblake said:
			
		

> How much more gas would a the HF 30 ton splitter use compared to the HF 24 ton splitter? They both have the same engine, one does have a 16 gpm pump and he other a 11 gpm pump. Would it require a faster idle? Or just increased throttle under heavy load? I am not ruling out the Huskee, in fact I like the built in cradle. Just trying to keep my options open.
> 
> One more thing what is the Hydro fluid capacity on the HF models? Their website says 4.5 gallons, the manual you can download says 2.5 gallons. Since Speeco changed the capacity on their splittlers what is the current capacity for the 22 ton model?
> 
> aussieblake




The 22 ton huskee I bought from TSC two weeks ago holds 17 qt. of hydraulic fluid. The log cradle is a must as far as I am concerned and it does not matter what style you go with..ether the MTD style or the Speeco. The Speeco also has an additional add on log holder that can be bought extra from TSC. Its around $30. You can view it on Speeco's web site. I looked at the HF splitters as well. Even took a ride twenty miles to the nearest store to look at one. I had no plans on considering it again after I observed the lack of a log cradle. I dont think it would be much fun trying to balance some larger rounds on an "I" beam while working the controls...just my thoughts.


----------



## triptester (Jul 3, 2008)

If the engine is the same, tonnage will not effect fuel consumption. The gpm of the pump is directly related to engine rpms. A 16 gpm 2-stage pump used on log splitters are rated at 3600 when run at 1800 rpms it will only produce 8 gpm. At either rpm it will produce the same pressure but at maximum pressure the engine will strain more at low rpm.All small engines produce maximum horsepower and torgue at between 3000 - 3600 rpms


----------



## Funk Brother (Jul 4, 2008)

aussieblake said:
			
		

> I have been told one can be ordered with the use of  the coupon I purchased from EBay prior to the coupon expiring. Now my delima is this, order the HF 20 ton with the Subuaru Robin (6HP) for about $800 (the manager said he would let me use a 15% off coupon), or order the 22 ton Huskee? I realize that some assembly is required for the HF plus the cost of Hydro fluid. But I am still undecided, I tend over think my purchases, just ask the wife about the wood burning stove purchase.
> 
> Any thoughts on the HF splitter? They seem to get decent reviews.
> 
> aussieblake



Aussieblake - I don't know anything about the HF splitter, but I have been looking closely at the TSC Huskees. Like you I've had a hard time getting a look at the 22 ton, but I finally managed that last Saturday. (I'd been assured by various TSC folks that it was "just like" the 27 ton, except with a different engine and cylinder). Well, it is similar, but not the same. From my point of view, the most significant difference in build is the bottom plate. It is thick, but has a smaller footprint than the one on the 27; particularly it lacks depth and by that I mean it doesn't extend out very far from the main carraige toward the operator. (Sorry, I didn't have a tape measure, so cannot tell you the exact difference). For me this was a deal breaker, because (using my father-in-law's splitter) I've often split very large rounds with the splitter in the vertical position. For that kind of work, I believe a too-small bottom plate would be a constant annoyance. But that's just me.


----------



## burntime (Jul 4, 2008)

Huskee/ spee co are 33 quart capacity.  Talk to a small engine guy.  I have been told over and over that the robin engines are not as good as even a briggs.  They sell for 3/4 the price.  I have a briggs and don't consider that to be a steller performer but if you have a choice...  Robins HP rating is way overzealous.  6 is not 6!  It rates hp by some torque factor?  Its time to just buy a splitter and run it.  At this point you have to be tired of looking ;~)


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 5, 2008)

burntime said:
			
		

> Huskee/ spee co are 33 quart capacity.  Talk to a small engine guy.  I have been told over and over that the robin engines are not as good as even a briggs.  They sell for 3/4 the price.  I have a briggs and don't consider that to be a steller performer but if you have a choice...  Robins HP rating is way overzealous.  6 is not 6!  It rates hp by some torque factor?  Its time to just buy a splitter and run it.  At this point you have to be tired of looking ;~)




burntime, the info I have states that the Huskee 22 ton holds 17 qt and the 35 ton only 31 qt???? Am I missing something?


----------



## aussieblake (Jul 5, 2008)

I found conflicting information in the manual and the website. If the hydro fluid capacity is 17 qts, obviously it is working fine. I really am leaning toward the huskee 22 ton, I just would like to look at one first. Tomorrow I will have call all the TSC and ask them to check stock for the other stores. 

If I could find the parts cheap enough I would enjoy building one, but at the current prices I can find parts it is not cost effective.

aussieblake


----------



## burntime (Jul 5, 2008)

FIREFIGHTER29 said:
			
		

> burntime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought mine 3 years ago and they had just upped the capacity to 33 quarts.  Unless you have an older then 3 year old one or they went back to it?  I know mine is 33 qt, I had the company order it cause I wanted the extra capacity to keep things running cool.  I am kinda anal about stuff like that.  I run mine in 90 degree weather and after 4 hours the fluid gets hot but not bad enough that you can not keep your hand on the ram etc...  Like I said mine is a spee co.   Is it possible huskee is the same except for the resovior?


----------



## burntime (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.speeco.com/products/?CurOpen=Log Splitters#Log Splitters,22 Ton/401221N0-22 Ton Log Splitter

I will be darned, they went back to the lower capacity!  I just posted the link.  Heat is a killer on pumps, not sure if half the capacity would be anywhere near the cooling?  I guess if everyone is at that level it must be ok?  Maybe with oil going thru the roof they dropped the capacity?  I know that I still would rather feed the 6.5hp vs the 10.5  I probably sound like a broken record...Anything will be better than the maul!


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 5, 2008)

aussieblake, If I can help to set your worries aside, the 22ton is all you really need. Before my family came over for the 4th I spent all morning and afternoon splitting wood. I bet I split between three and four cord by myself. The better part of what I split was white oak. It did fine. It split faster than I could feed it. About a month ago I was in your same situation. I originally bought the Sears Craftsman 27 ton made by MTD. I payed around $1400 something including tax. I was to pick it up the next day. I also needed a new saw badly as my old husky 162 is getting past its due for another re-build. I slept on it that night and thought to myself "what am I doing." So the next morning I went back to Sears and rather picking it up I returned it. I am happy I did. With the money I saved on getting the Huskee splitter plus the 10% off coupon, I was able to get a new saw as well. And at this point I feel that I, 100% made the right decision. Trust me when I tell you that the 27 ton splitter is NOT going to be able do anything that the 22 ton cant. OK maybe it will go through any given piece of wood a couple seconds faster...but if you can keep up with feeding the 22 ton splitter than your a better man than me. Hope this helps you some.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 5, 2008)

burntime said:
			
		

> http://www.speeco.com/products/?CurOpen=Log Splitters#Log Splitters,22 Ton/401221N0-22 Ton Log Splitter
> 
> I will be darned, they went back to the lower capacity!  I just posted the link.  Heat is a killer on pumps, not sure if half the capacity would be anywhere near the cooling?  I guess if everyone is at that level it must be ok?  Maybe with oil going thru the roof they dropped the capacity?  I know that I still would rather feed the 6.5hp vs the 10.5  I probably sound like a broken record...Anything will be better than the maul!



That could be burntime. I ran mine all day today it was 80 some degrees I think and it stayed cool to the touch. It got warm but not hot by my standerds..


----------



## cbrodsky (Jul 5, 2008)

Interesting thread on how hot these should run.

I just rented a HD splitter, which I believe is a Speeco similar to the 27 ton at TSC.  Honda engine, and size looked about the same.

In 2 hours Thus night and 5 hours Sat AM, I split about 4 cords of wood - I never gave it more than a 10 minute break and had that piston moving nearly continuously as I was prepared with all my piles very accessible.  I did notice the ram cylinder got quite warm - enough that I'd leave my gloves on it when doing something else and they would be pretty hot when I put them on again.  How bad is this for the pump?

HD sometimes sells these off for about $600-$700.  I wouldn't worry about the Honda engine having issues on one of these ex-rentals, but my guess is given the $87 rental fee, most people are working them just has hard and non-stop as me   In fact, when I was done, it went to a friend who was chipping in on the rental so they could get 3-4 hours on it.  At $87/year to split my supply, I can't really justify $1400 to buy one - nor even the $1100 model.  The rental is a little hassle, but I can put $1000 in the bank and get $40 in interest much less not ever have to maintain anything.  For $700, with a Honda engine that would likely last forever, I'd be tempted - but wonder how long these pumps will hold up if they are run hot like that.

-Colin


----------



## JustWood (Jul 5, 2008)

You guys are over thinking the heat issue unless it is caused by splitting the most knarly stuff ever and on a day to day basis i.e. overworking the pump. I bought a brave 20 ton when I first got into business and run probably 500 +/- cords through it with no problems and sold it 3 years after I bought it for $100 less than what I paid for it. I can imagine  if there is a waiting list and price increases on stoves this year,  next year there will be price increases and a  waiting list for splitters next year. It's an investment that I don't think will depreciate very much as long as energy prices keep going up. Besides you'll have another piece in your toy collection that you and your buddies can OOOOOOOO and AAAAAAAAAAAHHH over in the garage while drinking beer.


----------



## burntime (Jul 6, 2008)

Less Wood-co hit the nail on the head, I see these splitters going for 800-900 used!  If you use it for 3 years you are ahead vs the rental!


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 6, 2008)

I cant agree more!


----------



## cbrodsky (Jul 6, 2008)

burntime said:
			
		

> Less Wood-co hit the nail on the head, I see these splitters going for 800-900 used!  If you use it for 3 years you are ahead vs the rental!



True, the resale is pretty good on them - sounds like nobody here would have any concern buying an ex-rental in the $600-$700 range.  I'll probably keep an eye out for one - in the meantime, lots of stacking ahead of me!

-Colin


----------



## burntime (Jul 6, 2008)

I had a buddy work at a rental place.  That is one I would not buy.  People abuse them, not a big deal if you keep the fluids full, but could be if run low.  Why not spend a couple hundred more and know its right?  700 now 300 for a new motor 150 for a new pump, and the work involved!!  Processing firewood is enough of a chore let alone fixing the stuff!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 8, 2008)

I've only put about 7 cords through my HF 30 tonner but I do have to say that I like the engine a lot.
I too had a small leak, but HF is pretty good about sending replacement parts.
Alas, lately I've been buying wood cut and split rather than cutting up a delivered load of log lengths.
It was only 40-50 bucks more per cord with the increase in log lengths and I'm a lazy f***.


----------



## kgreer (Jul 10, 2009)

aussieblake said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone with TSC and found out that all of the 27 ton Huskee Log Splitters with the Honda engine have been pulled for being defective. It has something to do with the engine, the manager would not elaborate any further, but he did say TSC corporate sent out a very lengthy email instructing them to not sell the stock on hand. I was calling to verify they had the 22 ton instock (which they do not) and was told the above information.
> 
> aussieblake



The recall regarding the 27 ton Huskee was put out by Honda motors because of a potential issue with the gas tank cracking.   Only the 5.5 hp Honda motors with serial numbers between 5547012 and 6880908 are affected.  If you have an affected unit, please call Honda at 1-800-426-7701 for assistance.


----------

